
GTRS – Google Translator Reverse Shell - vuln
https://github.com/mthbernardes/GTRS
======
vuln
"An infected machine running the client.sh script will make an HTTPS
connection to google translate then make a connection THROUGH translate to the
attacker's server. [Infected Computer]-->client.sh --- HTTPS ---> Google
Translate --- HTTP ---> [Attacker Server] The attacker's server is running a
python script listening for HTTP connections. Since Translate is intended to
catch a webpage's data, translate it into a language, and send it back to the
user, if the attacker server sends back to Translate a shell command,
Translate will pass this right back up to the client.sh that made the
connection. It will then eval the command."

